# POTM Winner?



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Any word yet?


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

at least i know im not the only one waiting to see what happens and i didnt even send in a photo this month.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Yea come on I wanna see that I won. lol


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

I really dont want to sound nasty or anything but it shouldn't have been put in the rules that it would be announced by the 10th, becuase it never is.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Exactly, it should say something like "the winners will be announced sometime in the next month."


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good point. Sorry for the delays.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

So have the votes been tallied yet?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry for the delays. My computer was down. I got a new laptop and that is when I realized my router and modem also took a hit when my computer did. When I got them replaced I had to contact my cable company and give them the mac address of my new modem to get me hooked up. Unfortunally with the hours I have been working they are closed whenever I am at home. I finally got connected friday only to have the new router die. Brought it back to the store and got it replaced today. 

Ill try and get things together and posted this week. 

And my next item is going to be a good surge protector.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Pics look great this time around. It will be tuff to pick.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

That sucks for you fis doc, did you have a storm hit your powerline and fry your computer and stuff?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

fish_doc said:


> And my next item is going to be a good surge protector.


I'd consider a UPS over a surge protector.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea, Either a storm or a other surge of some kind. My computer was in a different part of the house than the router and cable modem so it wasn't like it just hit one circuit. 

I am not real intrested in maintaning power if it goes out. I have a generator for that. I just need to protect from the spikes. Besides power has only ever gone out for more than 1 hour once since my parents bought this house 30 yrs ago. I bought the house from them. The last house I had power would go out 3-4 times a year for several hours at a time. That is when I bought the generator.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i tried to upload a pic for next months contest but its tellin me its not a valid image file when its a jpeg and should be accepted.anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

If it doesn't work, it doesn't work. Go to http://www.photobucket.com and register an account there unless you already have one and upload your pics to it then post the img code thats below the pic on here.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Where can the POTM entries be found?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Ugh, I've said this before, do you not see the category above the freshwater section called Photos Of The Month? It's pretty easy to find, you just have to look.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Durb, do me a favour, if you're going to answer like that don't bother answering my posts, okay?
Obviously if you've had to go through the horrible inconvenience of answering this simple question more than once, maybe I'm not the only one who automically assumes that "Aquarium Photos" or "Fish Photos" or "Archived Photos" means Photos of the Month or wants to examine every title in that long list of forums.

Next time someone asks that, just don't answer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh I'm sorry. I didn't mean to come off as rude, thats why I put the  after what I said. I just said it like that just to let you and other people know that if you look you can become self efficent. Once again, sorry for coming off as rude.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Self-_sufficiency_ doesn't apply to someone asking for a little direction when they are confused about where something is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Well sorry, thats what I always thought it was.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The current entries for each month can only be seen by the person that entered the picture. This keeps some suspense until the release of the winning photo.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i tried loading the picture through the url on photobucket but it just told me the same. if i change it to a gif file and try that it might work but will the quality suffer going from a 97k jpeg file down to a 48k gif file?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Where can the POTM entries be found?


Hi Zoe, I understand what you were asking. Members dont vote on the POTM submissions in a poll, instead there is a panel of judges. You can submit your photos in one of the categories in the POTM section fo the forums.

Oh and Durbkat....
Now you know why people get fed up with you. If you feel as though you cannot answer a simple question civily, just ignore it. Save everyone else the constant arguments you seem to start with other members.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

i have crabs said:


> will the quality suffer going from a 97k jpeg file down to a 48k gif file?


A general rule of thumb; gifs are used for illustrations, clip art, and images with large areas of flat color, jpgs are typically for photographs and images with continuos tones. 
So in short you may lose some of the color of your photo due to the color limitations of gifs not because of the file size.

Article on them
http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/Internet/2002/JPG_GIF_PNG.asp


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

might be something with changing to the new server


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

ya i changed it to a gif but it looked horrible so thats no good, any othey ideas or ways to get my photo in for the contest?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

you can email it to me and then I can try and get it on my photobucket account then give you the link to it and see if it works. If you want to do it let me know and I'll pm you my email address.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i already have a photbucket account so i loaded with a link thier,hopefully that way works but i think it will be fine.


----------

